# Another one of those threads....



## tacotiklah (Aug 5, 2011)

Well the guys in Dead Slut Gut Fuck have inspired me to start my own gore metal project, but Im completely stumped for what to name it. I need some recommendations. The more disgusting and offensive the name, the better. Ok guys......and.......go.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

Casey Anthony Day Care


----------



## bostjan (Aug 5, 2011)

Umbilical Bungee Shark Jumping


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 5, 2011)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 5, 2011)

Bludgeon the Cupcake? 


Genocidal Cunt Face? that's pretty harsh enough xD


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nancy Grace's All Anal Action.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet Cuppin' Fentanyl Cakes


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 5, 2011)

Post-Disembowelment Diarrhea Bukkake?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 5, 2011)

Autoerotic asphyxiation

Syndrome of a down?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 5, 2011)

A day to remember? 

A day to Dismember.

I probably went to far with that one.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 5, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> Post-Disembowelment Diarrhea Bukkake?



This, but replace the diarrhea with something gorier/more obscure.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 5, 2011)

Guro Skull-Fuck Fun Time

Necrophiliac Schizophrenic Motherfucker


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 6, 2011)

Thudercunt Facefuck
Titanic Anal Cream
Macaroni Queef Cheese


----------



## leandroab (Aug 6, 2011)

Fermented Purulent Anal Seepage


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 6, 2011)

My buddy wants to name a grind band Sharrin' Taint. Hope someone gets the joke.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Aug 6, 2011)

Cum Covered Cadaver


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 6, 2011)

Gerald.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Casey Anthony Day Care



Oh dear god I must +rep you for this. 

I wouldnt name my project this, bv I am SO jacking this for a songtitle.

I have a similar request going on my fb. Best suggestion Ive heard was Caprophagia. Leandro's is 2nd best with Purulent Anal Seepage.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> My buddy wants to name a grind band Sharrin' Taint. Hope someone gets the joke.



Im guessing that its a double reference. 
1. Lesbianism
2. A morbid play of words and is referring to Sharon Tate; who was murdered by the manson family


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 6, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Im guessing that its a double reference.
> 1. Lesbianism
> 2. A morbid play of words and is referring to Sharon Tate; who was murdered by the manson family



I thought it meant 'sharing taint', as in something akin to double penetration.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 6, 2011)

Immersed In Filth
Rotted Corpse Carnage
Cadaver Feast
Cranial Vice-squeze Explosion
Open Wound Torture


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 6, 2011)

Skinless Necrophilia

Face Melting Fellatio


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 6, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> 2. A morbid play of words and is referring to Sharon Tate; who was murdered by the manson family


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, haha.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 6, 2011)

Quadruple cock anal orgasm spasm


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 6, 2011)

Rusty Coathanger Abortion.

Pus-Drenched Hardon.

Quadriplegic Sex Fiend. 

My goregrind band names also work as song titles. Coprophage is a good one - means "eater of shit," as used by my friends in Gout:


----------



## bostjan (Aug 6, 2011)

Dr. Herbert West and the Experiments


----------



## leandroab (Aug 6, 2011)

Rusty Hook

Shit Pickle


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 6, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Shit Pickle


I actually really like this one


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 6, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Shit Pickle



That one's just funny.

Bitten Up When Going Down


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2011)

I just figured out a name:
Coprophagic Sapphism

+rep to the first person that posts what it means AND what Im using it in reference to.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 6, 2011)

Fermented Fecal Fucking?


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 6, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I just figured out a name:
> Coprophagic Sapphism
> 
> +rep to the first person that posts what it means AND what Im using it in reference to.



Well, it's literally shit-eating lesbianism. I have no idea what that could possibly refer to, though there's probably a great deal of scat-related girl-on-girl porn you could find... ugh.

OH GOD IT'S TWO GIRLS ONE CUP ISN'T IT


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> Well, it's literally shit-eating lesbianism. I have no idea what that could possibly refer to, though there's probably a great deal of scat-related girl-on-girl porn you could find... ugh.
> 
> OH GOD IT'S TWO GIRLS ONE CUP ISN'T IT



WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!! 

Best fuckin name for a band ever!


----------



## Nile (Aug 6, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!
> 
> Best fuckin name for a band ever!


 I love that video.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 7, 2011)

Some of the suggestions in this thread are classic!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 7, 2011)

I still think you should name it Gerald... It'll catch people off guard.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 7, 2011)

Name it, "Brandiii the prostitute disfigurer", or "rapin ross".


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 7, 2011)

Naughty Neville and the Ne'er do Wells


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 7, 2011)

Zebra Fellatio

/thread


----------



## leandroab (Aug 7, 2011)

Or you could just name it The Daisies...


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 7, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Rusty Hook
> 
> Shit Pickle


----------



## Murmel (Aug 7, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Macaroni Queef Cheese


This is beyond metal


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 7, 2011)

Chainsaw Dildo

Raped By Badgers

Autoerotic Infant Disembowelment

Pyromaniac Genital Torture

Pickaxe To The Throat

Abortion Fetish

Anal Disfigurement

Disembowelled By Diarrhoea

Necrobestial Sledgehammer Rape


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 7, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Raped By Badgers



May I use this? PLEASE?


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 7, 2011)

Anal Cunt 2


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 7, 2011)

rickrolled by subversive anal demons

ninja kick baby dick

wretched banana rapist

dogcock

anal fissure

chainsaw fixation

Icy Cunt of the Bloodsoaked Viking Whore

masochistic massacre

Chester Cheetah?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sadistic Sadist


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fucked in the rectum by a rusty butter-knife


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 8, 2011)

Billy Mays Appreciation Station


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 8, 2011)

neurotic anal orgasm aphyxiation.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> May I use this? PLEASE?


 
Be my guest.

I want writing credits and 97% of the royalties though


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 8, 2011)

Another idea - Watermelon Urethra Torture


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 8, 2011)

Half Aborted Down Syndrome Cunt


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Giving Head to the Great Lesbiathan


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 8, 2011)

Flock of Jews


----------



## Dan (Aug 8, 2011)

Shakin' Shipman and the Geriatrics

Christopher Reeve and the Four Horsemen of Apocalypse

Touching Cloth

Anal Destruction - The Musical


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Red Razor Toothed Cunt Maggots

Pussy Snot

Sandpaper Dildo

Fermenting Fuck Sauce 

Post Pedophilia Blues 

^wtf lol Im seriously not fucked up like that, but its twisted and offensive.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 8, 2011)

Evil7 said:


> Pussy Snot




you just made me choke on my sandwich!


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2011)

Boner In A Bear Trap


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 8, 2011)

I already have a name, but please keep going. Ima have to use some of these as songtitles.


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 8, 2011)

Anal Prolapse.. for maximum creativity change the word "anal" with "rectal".


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

Syphilitic Brain Juice


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 8, 2011)

Slippy Fist


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricky Raw Dog and the Burnin' Sensations...

I always recommend this one...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 8, 2011)

Canal Aunt.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Death Bloat Pus Pie


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2011)

Wait....wait, I've got it. You should call it:

"This Is Why Normal People Hate Metalheads"

Thanks for continuing to give us all a bad name sir.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 8, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> Wait....wait, I've got it. You should call it:
> 
> "This Is Why Normal People Hate Metalheads"
> 
> Thanks for continuing to give us all a bad name sir.



Really? It's a goregrind project, You have a problem with him playing the kind of music he likes? Wow.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 8, 2011)

The Pillsbury Sailor Brigade

Ice Cream Cake Fanatics

Applejack and the Rainbow Dashes


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Really? It's a goregrind project, You have a problem with him playing the kind of music he likes? Wow.



A) I suggested a witty name that might have actually gotten people to listen to it, if not for a few seconds.

A.5) I suggested a witty name that got a point across.

B) "Goregrind." Need I say more?

C) I have no problem with him playing what he likes. I do, however, have a problem with him perpetuating a stereotype that reflects poorly on not only myself, but on everyone who likes the genre. 

D) Let's be honest here man, calling anything with grind attached to it "music," is a stretch at best. 

Cool story Bro?

"Hey, I like real music, but I'm not quite satisfied with what I'm hearing as of late. I know! I'll start a project designed to reveal how much of a sick person I am, all while assailing the aural senses of my audience with mindless noise, who all happen to be as sick and depraved as I am!"

Cool story Bro.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 8, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> A) I suggested a witty name that might have actually gotten people to listen to it, if not for a few seconds.
> 
> A.5) I suggested a witty name that got a point across.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a concieted stance you take. Grindcore is music, so is goregrind, get off your high horse and stop insulting people, especially people I consider to be my friends.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Blood Fart - always makes me cringe hearing those 2 words...


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Wow, what a concieted stance you take. Grindcore is music, so is goregrind, get off your high horse and stop insulting people, especially people I consider to be my friends.



If you reply to them that means they win.


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Wow, what a concieted stance you take. Grindcore is music, so is goregrind, get off your high horse and stop insulting people, especially people I consider to be my friends.



So there's nothing in this world that you feel doesn't deserve it's title, despite being closely related to the thing that actually deserves to possess the right to said title? I find that hard to believe. 

I'm passionate about music, so when someone comes along and asks what repulsive, perverted moniker they should utilize to refer to themselves in the musical community, I get a bit peeved. Sorry if that irks you or anyone else here, for that matter.

And again, I don't care who's perpetuating this noise, be it your "friend" or otherwise. And, just to satisfy my curiosity, do you happen to know more than the OP's real name, favorite color, etc? If not, calling them a friend is, again, a stretch at best. I'm fine hearing you stand up for what you like, in fact I encourage it, but doing so for a faceless avatar and believing it to be somewhat akin to chivalry is more conceited than what you called me out on.


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> If you reply to them that means they win.



If you assume me to be a troll, sir, you are sadly mistaken. That said, I'll leave the winning for later.

*is not a troll*....*in the dungeon*


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 8, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> So there's nothing in this world that you feel doesn't deserve it's title, despite being closely related to the thing that actually deserves to possess the right to said title? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> I'm passionate about music, so when someone comes along and asks what repulsive, perverted moniker they should utilize to refer to themselves in the musical community, I get a bit peeved. Sorry if that irks you or anyone else here, for that matter.
> 
> And again, I don't care who's perpetuating this noise, be it your "friend" or otherwise. And, just to satisfy my curiosity, do you happen to know more than the OP's real name, favorite color, etc? If not, calling them a friend is, again, a stretch at best. I'm fine hearing you stand up for what you like, in fact I encourage it, but doing so for a faceless avatar and believing it to be somewhat akin to chivalry is more conceited than what you called me out on.


Yes, I do. Your posts have you coming across as a very conceited and snobbish person. Just because YOU don't like something, doesn't mean it's not as equally valid as your chosen genre. You say you're not a troll, but you are certainly coming off as one. Get off your high horse and learn a little respect for other people.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

You do know that half of goregrind is being as dirty, sick, and perverted as fucking possible for the sake of being dirty, sick, and perverted? That's the whole point of this thread, to get the dirtiest, sickest, most perverted names possible!


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Teriyaki Beef Curtain's


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 8, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> If you assume me to be a troll, sir, you are sadly mistaken. That said, I'll leave the winning for later.
> 
> *is not a troll*....*in the dungeon*



You posted a reply that did not contribute to the conversation in any way and you fully knew it would cause a commotion so regardless of what you want to call yourself you're still a problem.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 8, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> So there's nothing in this world that you feel doesn't deserve it's title, despite being closely related to the thing that actually deserves to possess the right to said title? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> I'm passionate about music, so when someone comes along and asks what repulsive, perverted moniker they should utilize to refer to themselves in the musical community, I get a bit peeved. Sorry if that irks you or anyone else here, for that matter.
> 
> And again, I don't care who's perpetuating this noise, be it your "friend" or otherwise. And, just to satisfy my curiosity, do you happen to know more than the OP's real name, favorite color, etc? If not, calling them a friend is, again, a stretch at best. I'm fine hearing you stand up for what you like, in fact I encourage it, but doing so for a faceless avatar and believing it to be somewhat akin to chivalry is more conceited than what you called me out on.



I think it's pointless for people to make music so incredibly seriously. Music should be creatively fulfilling and, perhaps most importantly, fun. Bashing other types of music is also pretty stupid, because it's music someone is making, meaning someone, somewhere likes it. And as Guitarman700 said, just because you don't like something, doesn't mean someone else doesn't. Because that's how commies think.


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys are having a stupid fucking argument over the internet. Grow the fuck up and think up awesome band/song title names or move it to PMs.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 8, 2011)

Bleeding sores of the Jesus Scrotum

Buttsecks

High five with an axe

Digit Dismemberment

Virgin Devourer

Her Corpse Burns


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yes, I do. Your posts have you coming across as a very conceited and snobbish person. Just because YOU don't like something, doesn't mean it's not as equally valid as your chosen genre. You say you're not a troll, but you are certainly coming off as one. Get off your high horse and learn a little respect for other people.



Fair enough on knowing him; won't say anything more on that matter.

I was sharing my opinion about the thread, albeit in a moderately cynical manner. Again, I gave a name that was slightly witty in that it got the point of the music direction across and didn't end up being as dirty, sick and perverted as possible, as one of the other gentlemen suggested was the whole point of the genre. Your third sentence implies that I think it's not as valid, which is only true of it musically. I have no doubt that there are people that enjoy listening to it for the sake of having loud, syncopated noise blasting in their ears, and that makes it a valid choice of noise to listen to. Does it qualify it in any way shape or form as music...in my honest opinion, no.

I'm not on a horse mate, I'm on a soapbox that I pull out when I encounter this type of noise perpetuated. I don't see the need to post a question asking how perverse and depraved a group of people (that could include younger children FYI) can be when coming up with a phrase that best describes pointless noise. Again, if you'd like to defend it with an opinion of your own, that's fine, but don't confuse my lack of respect for other people for hatred for a form of "musical expression."

And to clarify for you, respect is generally earned, not freely given. Why would anyone willingly give respect to someone who might possibly be exposing kids to worse things than the popular media simply for the sake of external gratification...all for a name that he's apparently already chosen no less. Would you respect someone who walked down the street asking passersby if they thought "Anal Cunt Fuck" was a good name for their musical endeavor? I can't say that sevenstring.org is exactly equitable to my proverbial street, nor can I say that this being in a separate thread fits with passersby, but I do believe the spirit of the idea is carried through.

To move back to the OP's post, I stand by the stupid name I suggested. It fits without being stereotypical, yet another thing so many want to avoid.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

Song name idea-

Stigmata are Just Another Hole


----------



## MFB (Aug 8, 2011)

Basement Bukkake Bonanza


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd say anyone who would see a goregrind band's name and think "Hur dur, just another stupid metal band name" isn't the OP's target audience, and he's free to not give five fucks and a handshake what they think.


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'd say anyone who would see a goregrind band's name and think "Hur dur, just another stupid metal band name" isn't the OP's target audience, and he's free to not give five fucks and a handshake what they think.



Fair enough.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool story, Bro - you know, the one about the kinda new guy that got a month off for thinking the moderators wouldn't notice that he was being a complete jerk to the other members?

See you in September. 

Cool story Bro.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 9, 2011)

See if we had just picked Billy Mays Appreciation Station none of this would have happened.


----------



## avenger (Aug 9, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> A) I suggested a witty name that might have actually gotten people to listen to it, if not for a few seconds.
> 
> A.5) I suggested a witty name that got a point across.
> 
> ...



You insult the goregrind, you are a failure.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 9, 2011)

Wtf just happened to my thread?

Look, this is a fun project that Im doing in my spare time with no intention of sharing with anybody other than my friends. You wanna know where I get the ideas for these lyrics? The DSM IV and medical dictionaries, combined with my love for shitty horror flicks. Wanna know why I got sex on the brain? I just came out as a heteroflexible bisexual and am struggling to come to terms with it. Wanna know why Im such an angry person? I spent most of my childhood being beaten, neglected, and hit on by my father, and now I have an axe to grind. I use these lyrics and this music as a positive outlet to keep me stable. It helps, not hurts. Ive also been very desensitized to death and violence due to what has happened to me. Ive been on the brink of death more times than you have fingers. But I must thank you. Your insults and negative stereotypes have only influenced me to write about killing trolls. I kill people with words, so that I dont have to dirty my hands. 

Back on topic:
I have two songtitles, one is a complete song.
- Diphallic Colonoscopy
-Esophagal Auto-Eroticism


So what do you guys think of those songtitles?


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 9, 2011)

Watsonb2 doesn't think they're brutal enough. Needs more semen.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 9, 2011)

Cum-jet Decapitation


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 9, 2011)

Dirty Steve and the Curious Case of the Sagging Anus

It's a long title so make it into a goregrind epic.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 9, 2011)

Pistol Dueling Naptha-style (It's really br00talz if you've read some Thomas Mann)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 9, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Dirty Steve and the Curious Case of the Sagging Anus
> 
> It's a long title so make it into a goregrind epic.


 
...an ENTIRE 2 minute song 

I'm a fan of The Burning Sensations...or calling the band something country as hell.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 9, 2011)

I have lyrics for Diphallic Colonoscopy. Ill pm em to those interested, unless a mod tells me its ok to post it here. I have music and lyrics ready to go on this one. Just need to get around to actually recording it. 

Ive got a few concepts for other songs too.
-Esophagal Auto-Eroticism will be about cutting out someones esophagus and then using it as a fleshlight. 

I also have an idea for a song about eating out a girl. Literally. As in a guy makes his way to her liver through her vag. 8)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 9, 2011)

Babyfuck Symphony


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 9, 2011)

The Fuck Yous


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 9, 2011)

Ghost, can you please PM me the lyrics? Those sound golden!


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent good buddy! Feel free to share your critique here.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 10, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Dirty Steve and the Curious Case of the Sagging Anus
> 
> It's a long title so make it into a goregrind epic.



If I were to use it in true goregrind fashion, it would be the shortest song on the ep.


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 10, 2011)

MasoChrist


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 10, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> ...an ENTIRE 2 minute song
> 
> I'm a fan of Gerald...or calling the band Gerald.



Fixed.  


Also, Adam, if you're not going to use Gerald, I'm keeping it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 10, 2011)

Gopher it. 

Im waiting for Brendan (somberlain) to get back to me on those lyrics. And keep em coming guys, this thread delivers the lulz.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 10, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> Wait....wait, I've got it. You should call it:
> 
> "This Is Why Normal People Hate Metalheads"
> 
> Thanks for continuing to give us all a bad name sir.


 
You are deemed false, sir.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 10, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Gopher it.
> 
> Im waiting for Brendan (somberlain) to get back to me on those lyrics. And keep em coming guys, this thread delivers the lulz.



Well, as I said in my PM, the lyrics were brilliantly obscene, but there was an anatomical error regarding severed...johnsons.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 10, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> Well, as I said in my PM, the lyrics were brilliantly obscene, but there was an anatomical error regarding severed...johnsons.



And as I responded, the way that that is being done is not impossible, and in fact twice as violent and disgusting.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 10, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> And as I responded, the way that that is being done is not impossible, and in fact twice as violent and disgusting.



Oh fuck it. PM me too.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 10, 2011)

I want it too


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 10, 2011)

Well now my curiosity is piqued...toss me one of themz...what are they?....pirate messages?


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You are deemed false, sir.


you forgot to flex


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 11, 2011)

Sent to Colin, Murmel and Spaceman. 

Feel free to post your thoughts. It helps me build hype.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 12, 2011)

That was definitely...Brutal. Goregrind isn't a genre I'm too well versed in, but that was better than most, IMO. Well done!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 12, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> MasoChrist



Dude, awesome.

My contribution: Wound Raping Clown Baby


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the positive responses. Its that kind of stuff that makes me wanna keep going. 

Im trying to work out the music for Esophagal Auto Eroticism. Im about half done with it. Once I get that knocked out, Ill set to writing lyrics for your guy's amusement. And yeah MasoChrist sounds like a badass name. Maybe Ill take influence from the cross scene in The Exorcist and go nuts.


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 13, 2011)

The concept of the masochrist is actually an inside joke that my friends and I had about how Jesus actually wanted to be crucified (according to the book he did) and someone suggested his intentions weren't as pure as the story says.


----------



## Adversor (Aug 13, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Dirty Steve and the Curious Case of the Sagging Anus



Look at this fucking guy


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 14, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> The concept of the masochrist is actually an inside joke that my friends and I had about how Jesus actually wanted to be crucified (according to the book he did) and someone suggested his intentions weren't as pure as the story says.




As funny and hypocritical as I may sound, I actually like where you are going with that.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 14, 2011)

First song on any album you do must be called Blumpkin Surprise!


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 14, 2011)

How about a song called "Anally Fucked with a Soldering Iron" sung by Christopher Walken?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 14, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> How about a song called "Anally Fucked with a Soldering Iron" sung by Christopher Walken?




I like where this is going.......


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 14, 2011)

My Gray Dick

That's a whole lotta thin mints...


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 14, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> How about a song called "Anally Fucked with a Soldering Iron" sung by Christopher Walken?



Now this would be awesome!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 14, 2011)

staypuft anal disaster
throat decimator
stephen hawking wheel chair torture


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 14, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> staypuft anal disaster



I love it!!!


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 15, 2011)

So, how much longer do I have to make "Post Disembowelment Diarrhea Bukkake?"


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 15, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> So, how much longer do I have to make "Post Disembowelment Diarrhea Bukkake?"



The songs have to be at least two minutes duder.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, I wanted to write the "You Suffer" of the album


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 15, 2011)

Her heart won't beat for me.
Burried and Wurmilicious
The Miracle, from red to green.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 15, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> Aww, I wanted to write the "You Suffer" of the album



Ill tell you what. Gimme a ridiculously long songtitle and Ill give you a 30 second song. I wont even put much thought into the one riff that the song would have either..........


----------



## -42- (Aug 15, 2011)

Cupcakes.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 15, 2011)

Old Sweaty Clown Necro-pedophilia


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 15, 2011)

Did anyone suggest Cunt Punch yet? Short and sweet...


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did anyone suggest Cunt Punch yet? Short and sweet...



Why not have it rhyme and do Cunt Punt?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 15, 2011)

What about Old Cunt Crust Itchy Stanch?


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 15, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> The songs have to be at least two minutes duder.



Lets see:

Chainsaw vasectomy and castration by Nyancat for the testicle, cock, and grits platter for the eunuch conference in Dhaka whilst climate change and a Cyclone drown Bangladesh and kill millions, all due to Manbearpig


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 15, 2011)

Delicious Diseased Discharge

Barbecued Foetus

Multi-Directional Explosive Disembowelment

Raped With A Sledgehammer

Nattramn Is A Pretty Cool Guy

Sandblasted Penis Attack

Napalm Enema


Some song titles for you there if you need them 

Made them as deliberately fucked-up and offensive as possible, of course.


----------



## Thep (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps some song titles you can use:

mutilative culinary prepration of pre-adolescent genetalia 

orally exfoliating vermin feces from your mother's corpse

injesting effluent of corneal puncture

I, poopy face


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 15, 2011)

Thep said:


> injesting effluent of corneal puncture



This one made me wince. 

If anyone can't work it out, I took it to mean "sucking fluids out of a burst eyeball".

Good work, sir!

Though I still think Multi-Directional Explosive Disembowelment is good.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 15, 2011)

captain cunt and the turd burglars.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 15, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Delicious Diseased Discharge
> 
> Barbecued Foetus
> 
> ...


those three are awesome


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 15, 2011)

You want offensive song titles now? Hmm...

Metalheads Are Only Atheists Because They're Angsty Teenage Whiners Trying To Piss Off Their Conservative Parents and They'll Convert the Moment They're In Any Kind of Mortal Danger.

Nickelback Is Way Better Than Suffocation.

Put Down the Hot Pocket, Fatty.

I Voted for Bush, Twice.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 15, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You want offensive song titles now? Hmm...
> 
> Metalheads Are Only Atheists Because They're Angsty Teenage Whiners Trying To Piss Off Their Conservative Parents and They'll Convert the Moment They're In Any Kind of Mortal Danger.
> 
> ...



I'd Rather Have a Crate than an Axe FX

Gibson QC is Better than Blackmachine's

Meshuggah is a Shitty Popcore Band


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 16, 2011)

uber fucking mega fucking sucking poopy poo disembowelment.

OR
the best ever
.
...





christian olde wolbers guitar solo.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 16, 2011)

Make a post-gore album. Have all the songs dealing with the cleanup of the events in the first album.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 16, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Make a post-gore album. Have all the songs dealing with the cleanup of the events in the first album.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

"The Day After,4 Hours of Scrubbing"
" Cillit Bang Delivers"
" The Brutal Tomorrow"


----------

